# Car Mats with TT Logo (BETTER DEAL SEE PG. 2)



## Naresh

I came across these on ebay a couple of weeks ago and enquired about a group discount on a bulk order. They come with the original TT fixings so a direct swap for the OEM mats and I'm told the the edging and logo can be made in any colour. There are 2 types of material used:

1) Standard Velour in Black, Charcoal, Grey or Navy and cost £37.99 + £7.50 postage
2) Super Velour in Black, Grey, Beige, Bright Blue, Bright Red, Yellow and cost £47.99 + £7.50 postage

The ebay ad also states that additional names/logos can be added at extra cost. They are available for both the Mk1 and Mk2. I'll probably go with super velour in black with black binding and silver logo.

Ive been told that at least 10 orders will qualify for a 10% discount so those of you interested please reply with your name below.


















TT MATS

COLOURS:

Black, Charcoal, Grey, Navy in Standard Velour:









Black, Grey, Yellow, Red and Blue (bright colours)









Logo available in all colours or silver as below:









Or silver with red outline as below:









1. Naresh
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## ImolaTT

they look very similar to the ones i got off there in yellow if its the same person they are nice mats


----------



## dzTT

can u get jstthe front two or does it hav to be a full set? thinkin about the pennies :roll:


----------



## Naresh

Not sure think they are that cost irrespective of how many mats you get. The quality of the logo seems better than the other GB. Any other takes, we need at least 10 orders to get a discount.


----------



## Dance171

Whats the difference between standard velour and super velour? sorry if that sounds daft 

how long would it take untill i recieve them?


----------



## swfblade

Think you can stick me down on the list mate. As you'll see when you do my Mirrors, i really need to clean and sort out the interior of my car! :lol:

Quick questions tho, do you have pics of the different colours and would it be possible to have the Mk2 TTS logo instead of the standard TT logo? (i'll go check the link now... LOL)

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## London

Hi,

I would like some but I need grey which is listed in the first post but not on the Ebay ad. :?

Ldn


----------



## Naresh

Grey is available in the super velour material which they have just started doing. The pics on the ebay ad are standard quality I'm told. If anyone else is interested please add your names to the list and once we have at least 10 I'll contact the supplier.


----------



## London

Thanks, count me in.

Ldn


----------



## Naresh

List so far......

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3. London
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## TT_Tesh

Naresh - Put me down.

Velour only for now.. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Naresh

List so far......

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3. London
4. Rudetesh99
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## M77XNE

I could really do with some floor mats!

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3. London
4. Rudetesh99
5. M77XNE
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## GKC5

Hi Naresh put me down for a set
Thanks
Gareth


----------



## Naresh

Thanks Gareth, just need 4 more now...........

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3. London
4. Rudetesh99
5. M77XNE
6. GKC5
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## W7 ABS

Put me down for a set. Need the grey ones as mine are looking tired. Do you think silver edging with silver logo will go???? :? :?


----------



## Naresh

W7 ABS said:


> Put me down for a set. Need the grey ones as mine are looking tired. Do you think silver edging with silver logo will go???? :? :?


Think that combination will go well especially if your car silver too. I'm going with Black/Black edging and silver logo.

List so far...............

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3. London
4. Rudetesh99
5. M77XNE
6. GKC5
7. W7 ABS
8.
9.
10.


----------



## dzTT

how long do u think it will be before people get these ordered etc. im interested in some black ones with red trim but i wont b bk home for about a month

Dz


----------



## Naresh

I've contacted the supplier to see how he will arrange the group discount and payment details so will let you know once finalised. If you want to put your name down as a confirmed buyer then please do so. The sooner we get 10 or more people I can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Naresh

Ok guys, I have spoken again with the supplier and he has agreed to offer us *FREE DELIVERY *(normally £7.50) for 10 or more confirmed customers.

This is an overall saving of 20%.
If you only want the front 2 mats then take another £4 off the total.
So price for a standard velour set of 2 would be *£33.99 DELIVERED*.
Price for the Super velour set of 2 would be *£43.99 DELIVERED*.

Any extras such as more lettering other than the TT logo would be additional as per ebay ad.


----------



## Dance171

Mine came today as i didnt want to wait for 10 ppl (there was only one at the time and it didnt look like many ppl were interested) lol neva mind

anyways guys they are really good mats and fit perfectly

ill get some pics up as soon as i can to help make you decision


----------



## sirmattylad

Hi there,
I can see you are getting free postage for buying in bulk, but do u not get the mats any cheaper?
Cheers 8)


----------



## Naresh

sirmattylad said:


> Hi there,
> I can see you are getting free postage for buying in bulk, but do u not get the mats any cheaper?
> Cheers 8)


Initially my supplier was offering a 10% discount on the total but is now offering free delivery which works out a better overall saving but as mentioned, he needs a guaranteed 10 orders to give us that discount.


----------



## kwaTTro

Put me down for a set - wneed only 2 but need to consider the difference between velour and super velour and charcoal vs black - any more pics or info?


----------



## Naresh

kwaTTro said:


> Put me down for a set - wneed only 2 but need to consider the difference between velour and super velour and charcoal vs black - any more pics or info?


Hi the super velour is a thicker pile from what I'm told and the charcoal is similar to the pictures in the ebay ad.


----------



## Neb

any chance he'd ship them to Canada for that price?


----------



## Naresh

Neb said:


> any chance he'd ship them to Canada for that price?


I doubt it. :roll:


----------



## Dance171

Hi Guys

Mine Fitted really happy with them


----------



## Naresh

Any more of you guys interested in this, if so please add yourself on. Only need 2 more and as you can see the quality and fit of the mats is spot on, and this is a great offer too. 

Colour swatch details are being prepared and will be emailed to me soon.

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3. London
4. Rudetesh99
5. M77XNE
6. GKC5
7. W7 ABS
8. kwaTTro
9.
10.


----------



## rabTT

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3. London
4. Rudetesh99
5. M77XNE
6. GKC5
7. W7 ABS
8. kwaTTro
9. rabTT
10.

Like to go for standard velour in grey with silver _TT_ .. have I missed this in previous replies but how is he going to take everyones' individual colour/finish requests?

EDIT: Naresh, I've just checked your link and it doesn't state 'grey' or 'charcoal' as available colours. I assume that in your chats with him that he's confirmed that he can supply in these colours? Also, this is still for a set of 4 mats (the 2 rears being plain), isn't it? Being a pain here :roll: .. is the _TT_ embroidered or is it a printed patch just stitched on? :?


----------



## stufearn

Looks like I've made the 10. I'll have the super velour in grey with red trim and red TT logo... Just the front 2. Cheers Stu (laid by the pool in koh samui, Thailand).


----------



## Naresh

Thanks guys, looks like we have enough to start the GB. I will contact the supplier later on and get back to you all with details.

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3. London
4. Rudetesh99
5. M77XNE
6. GKC5
7. W7 ABS
8. kwaTTro
9. rabTT
10.Stufearn
11.Neb?

Rab - the logo's are embroidered themselves and then stitched on as far as I know. PM Dance as he already ordered a set and posted pics. The payment details I'm assuming will involve sending the ebay seller your details and he will then send you an invoice for the amount depending on what additional options you go for (if any) and if you only want the front 2 mats. No logo's are supplied with the rear mats. Charcoal and grey are options with the standard velour. I'm still waiting for the colour swatches to be emailed to me.


----------



## Super Josh

Go on then 

I'll have the super velour in black with black trim and red TT logo... Just the front 2 for my Roadster 

1. Naresh
2. swfblade
3. London
4. Rudetesh99
5. M77XNE
6. GKC5
7. W7 ABS
8. kwaTTro
9. rabTT
10.Stufearn
11.Neb?
12. Super Josh

Josh


----------



## Naresh

Guys just to update that I now also have the colour swatches to show, and a different option for the logo which won't cost any extra.

COLOURS:

Black, Charcoal, Grey, Navy in Standard Velour:









Black, Grey, Yellow, Red and Blue (bright colours)









Logo available in all colours or silver as below:









Or silver with red outline as below:


----------



## Neb

Hopefully I can get in on this, just waiting from an email back from the supplier about shipping to Canada


----------



## kwaTTro

How do we place the order then?

I think I'm going for black on black on super velour with a black logo with silver outline instead of silver logo with red outline (if the supplier will do it):


----------



## Naresh

Can anyone interested please now send me a PM to confirm their intention of buying a set. Once I have at least 10 PM's I will send the list to the supplier and once he has the list you simply send him a message with your forum name on ebay and he will send you an invoice less the discount.

Not sure on the black logo with silver outline though, the silver with red outline was my idea wich was agreed by his embroidery person.


----------



## gazzerb

ill prob have a set 
need to check how bad mine are later but bound to new new uns!


----------



## Naresh

Those of you haven't already sent me a PM to confirm your purchase please do so, and I can get the ball rolling with the supplier. Anyone else interested other than those on the list are also welcome to add their names.

Regards,
Naresh


----------



## Naresh

Is anyone else interested in this because the GB will become active earlier this week once I've heard back from the supplier.


----------



## Naresh

Ok guys, the GB is now active to use and the supplier has been sent all of your forum names as reference for each order. All you need to do it contact him via the ebay link below and send a message using both your forum name as it appears on each post, together with my name as reference. The supplier will then send you an invoice for the mats. It is free delivery for all UK addresses and also £4 off if you only need 2. Please also specify which quality you want as super velour is £10 extra.

The TT Logo is available as:

All silver or any other solid colour
Silver with red outline
Black with silver outline

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-Mk1-1999- ... 3efd1b0e1b


----------



## Saint TT

Hi
Is this group buy still active?
ST


----------



## Ertzie

Yeah i could be in too. Just is it okay when my order would come to Finland?


----------



## Naresh

The offer is still running so simply send a message to the seller via ebay mentioned your forum name, and mine as reference. This is important. Free delivery only applies to the UK but if you want them shipped out to Finland, just ask the seller to see what other discount he can arrange for you.


----------



## rabTT

Received mine this morning . . . very very nice 8)


----------



## Naresh

rabTT said:


> Received mine this morning . . . very very nice 8)


Pics please.............


----------



## rabTT

Naresh said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received mine this morning . . . very very nice 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Pics please.............
Click to expand...

Certainly sir . . .


----------



## trev

Very nice Rab  suppose you'll be driving in your slippers from now on :lol:


----------



## rabTT

trev said:


> Very nice Rab  suppose you'll be driving in your slippers from now on :lol:


I'm going to invent Driving Socks .. complete with crocheted uppers! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naresh

Very nice indeed. I went for the same style but with dark grey edging. Not arrived yet as they were sent yesterday but I'll post my pics when they're fitted.

The seller has now agreed to discount for everyone else who orders from him and quotes my name as reference, irrespective of numbers.


----------



## kwaTTro

Well chuffed with mine  - got them today, yet to fit:


----------



## rabTT

. . . wonder if I should just fit cheap rubber ones til the worst of the winter is over .. :?


----------



## Saint TT

Hi
Got my Mats today.
Nice quality and a good fit.
Thanks Naresh.
ST


----------



## Naresh

I'm glad you guys are happy with the mats. Here are mine fitted this weekend...........


----------



## taTTy

Ordered a set today just to say this offer is still alive ... thanks Naresh


----------



## Wallsendmag

rabTT said:


> . . . wonder if I should just fit cheap rubber ones til the worst of the winter is over .. :?


I have the rubber ones in mine permanently


----------



## 04DTT

Is this Group Buy still active. Need some new mats for my car


----------



## rabTT

I'd say yes. Simply contact the seller quoting this forum :wink: but make sure you tell him where you are as the deal was basically waiving the p&p on mainland UK.


----------



## Earni

i'm also interested, if theres another group buy set up i'll be in


----------



## Naresh

Prices are staying as per original deal - just contact the seller and quote my name.


----------



## springdaddy

hi, has anyone gone for the black mats with grey edge, for a grey interior? If so what does it look like? 
like wise has anyone gone for the grey mats, for a grey interior? If so how do you the greys match up together?


----------



## RyanJohnH

Hi there, can't help with the grey/grey but have just got the discount on the black/black so this is definately still on, cheers for sorting Naresh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lazerjules

Just ordered some black/black super velour mats using this group buy. 

Thanks Naresh for sorting this.

Very helpful ebay seller, great communication.


----------



## 04DTT

Got mine during the week for my Mark II, black with red trim. Great finish and perfect fit.

Thanks for organising Naresh.


----------



## Naresh

04DTT said:


> Got mine during the week for my Mark II, black with red trim. Great finish and perfect fit.
> 
> Thanks for organising Naresh.


Good to see you Mk2 guys getting in on the deal. They really are good quality mats.


----------



## lazerjules

Happy days!









Mats arrived today, fantastic, very happy.


----------



## kent_keith

Orded, thanks for the GB Naresh


----------



## kent_keith

Naresh said:


> Prices are staying as per original deal - just contact the seller and quote my name.


Hi how long do the mats take to arrive once bought?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sTTranger

would they do the ttrs eblem in this deal :roll: ( black with blue border  )


----------



## dj_ely

Hi Naresh,

Any chance of getting these with the free postage still? can you send the eBay users name?

Seems a good deal I'd be keen on a set.

Cheers.


----------



## Naresh

Here you go guys, this is the latest ad for the seller on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-Mk1-1999- ... 3f015cbec0

The seller's name is carterscarmats.


----------



## kirbzz

kent_keith said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prices are staying as per original deal - just contact the seller and quote my name.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi how long do the mats take to arrive once bought?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi Naresh this is kirbzz i was woundering if these mats will fit my new audi tt 59 reg if so how much.


----------



## kirbzz

Hi Naresh ordered black super velor mats with silver logo on 2 days ago and came today. I mentioned your name when i ordered them and they let me off with pp. They are great, thanks mate.  KiRbZz


----------



## tapias

I placed an order for a set today, just the front two, black with red piping and silver logo with red edging. I also asked for my name to be embroided in Red so it will say "Shaun's TT" lol all in £45 delivered, not a bad price imo for a custom set of mats.

The Should co-ordinate nicely with my Red/Black QS 

Thanks Naresh


----------



## Jamo8

Hi Naresh
Just ordered a set of mats for my MK2 Roadster, mentioned your name and got them for £32.99 free p&p,
This group buy is still very much alive, thanks a lot mate 

Martyn


----------



## Naresh

That's great news and they are are a quality set of mats. Mine have worn really well so far.


----------



## sbd119

Jamo8 said:


> Hi Naresh
> Just ordered a set of mats for my MK2 Roadster, mentioned your name and got them for £32.99 free p&p,
> This group buy is still very much alive, thanks a lot mate
> 
> Martyn


Can you post the link - tried the link a few posts above and it just says item not available. thnx, Stu


----------



## Jamo8

Hi Stu
I contacted them direct at [email protected] by email and mentioned the TT Forum and Naresh, but here is his listings off eBay for you to have a look at the mats. http://shop.ebay.co.uk/carterscarmats/m ... 340.l2562#
Sorry mate I am crap at links  
Martyn


----------



## Jamo8

Just a note to say received the mats this morning, very pleased with the excellent quality, price and delivery service received from the above, look 8) . Will try and get some pics soon [smiley=gossip.gif]

Martyn


----------



## sbd119

Jamo8 said:


> Hi Stu
> I contacted them direct at [email protected] by email and mentioned the TT Forum and Naresh, but here is his listings off eBay for you to have a look at the mats. http://shop.ebay.co.uk/carterscarmats/m ... 340.l2562#
> Sorry mate I am crap at links
> Martyn


Cheers Martyn


----------



## qs950

> They come with the original TT fixings


Mine didn't 

Quality is fine but the driver's side mat will slide under the pedals??

Waiting for opp to post feedback


----------



## qs950

I appreciate your patience and you should know I wouldn't mess you about, I've dealt with a lot of customers from the forum so I don't take the p*ss. I appreciate the business that comes from the forum hence the reason I'm sending a free set of fronts or the inconvenience. The mistake was purely accidental, I have made my staff aware of the mistake but in fairness to them they are few and far between.

Also, did you find me via the TT Forum? As part of the discount deal? If so, I am no longer selling under Carters Car Mats. I have set up a new business (much bigger and better) called Interior Styling Group, we are advertising on ebay under the ebay name pimp.your.interior. If you would be so kind to let the guys know on the forum I would really appreciate it.

As an apology for the mistake at our end and a thank you for updating the guys on the forum I will include a 2nd set of fronts only free of charge. Hope this is ok for you.

The words above are from emails to me. I obviously got my order in as the business was going through changes.

But happy days for me! Did take a while to get mats but arrived today, fit well and look even better


----------



## Jamo8

^^^^ Glad you got sorted in the end mate :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

Can you get Lupo ones?


----------



## AfterHouR

...


----------



## V6RUL

Ive got these ones..
















Steve


----------



## aarond

I had a quick search granted I'm rubbish at ebay but I couldn't find his new shop? Anyone got any links of what one is his?


----------



## aarond

Anyone have any idea? Sorry I found the link Naresh put up a while back, sorry. Emailed the seller asking if he still does the super velour.


----------



## aarond

So emailed seller and he came back saying he still does make them so ordered the set and here are his details incase anybody was having difficulty like me and not see what was already in front of my face.

His email address is: [email protected] and obviously, members can find me through eBay (username - pimp.your.interior). There's also a link to my eBay shop: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Interior-Styling-Group

Like I say if you email him he still does the super velour


----------



## ian222

Yeah I got some at Christmas by him, they look good still.


----------



## thebluemax

how about these ones..
.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111038770101? ... 1423.l2649
£24.95 and you can have any colour logo, good quality as well, look good in my roadster


----------



## evoluted2013

I found this really good website the other day that sells custom car mats, the url is, http://www.carmats-uk.com


----------

